# Bee supplier



## greg zechman (Nov 2, 2010)

I understand that buying 50 pacs of bees is small potatoes to you guys but i would like to find out who you feel gives the best service...
Gardners or
hardeman or
wilbanks
i value your words....thank you greg zechman


----------



## Blackwater Bees (May 7, 2012)

I've never ordered from Hardeman or Wilbanks, but I've ordered from Gardners several times and have been very pleased with the customer service. As a matter of fact, I'll be picking up packages with them the last week of March.


----------



## gmcharlie (May 9, 2009)

I use and have used all 3 and they are all fine.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

I'm thinkin' that if you're hoping to get any this year...it'll be a question of who or if anyone has any available. Don't forget Rossman.


----------



## blueskybeesupply (Dec 11, 2007)

Roberts Bee Company (was H & R, which was York Bee) in Jesup, Georgia had good bees and prices . . . they will ship packages.

I see a Drew Apiaries in Hahira, Georgia has really good prices on bees too . . . they are pickup only on packages.


----------



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

Wilbank's have been my supplier for over 15 years. For customer service they have alway done me right. They have always worked the hours+ just to make sure my loads are ready when I need them to be. I would think if you made your call now you shouldn't have any problem to get your bees. Being that you live in GA, it shouldn't cost to much to go and pick them up.


----------

